# Klackern bei Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 120



## helmzi (27. Mai 2019)

Hey Leute,

seit etwa 2 Wochen habe ich das Problem, dass die Luftkühlung vom og. Wasserkühler unter Last anfängt zu klackern. Ist der PC "kalt" fängt das erst so nach 20-30 minuten in leistungsfordernden Spielen an. Wenn ich während des Spielens mein Gehäuse öffne, hört dieses Klackern nach ca. 30 Sekunden auf und ist komplett weg und kommt dann auch nicht wieder. Aber ich möchte jetzt eigentlich nicht, jedes Mal beim Zocken mein Gehäuse öffnen müssen .
Die Temperaturen gehen laut HWMonitor während des Spielens nicht über 80° hinaus. Hab die Werte trotzdem Mal in den Anhang gepackt.

Muss ich den wohl ersetzen oder gibts da eine andere Lösung? Kenne mich da leider so gut wie gar nicht aus. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Meine Specs:
Thermaltake View 27 (1x USB3 / 2x USB2)
Intel i7-8700K (6x 4.70 GHz Turbotakt, 12MB)
Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 120
MSI Z370 PC Pro
16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 Patriot 2400MHz Viper 4
500GB Samsung 850 EVO
2000GB SATA 6GB/s 7200rpm
8GB Palit GTX1080 DUAL (DVI, HDMI, 3x DP)
600W BeQuiet Pure Power 10
Windows 10 Home 64bit (OEM)


----------



## rampensaurier (27. Mai 2019)

Liegt eventuell der Deckel am Pumpenkopf auf oder ist ein Kabel dazwischen mach mal ein Foto


----------



## helmzi (27. Mai 2019)

Weiß nicht genau, was du meinst, aber hier n paar Bilder. Danke 

Bilder wurden anscheinend komischerweise gedreht. sry.


----------



## rampensaurier (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmzi  gute Fotos danke . so wie es aussieht  berührt der Kühler mit Lüfter die Seitenwand wenn sie geschlossen ist.darum hört das Geräusch auch auf wenn du die Seitenwand entfernst. da gibts nur eines ,Lüfter mit Kühlkörper versetzen oder Seitenwand weg lassen


----------



## helmzi (27. Mai 2019)

Dankeschön! Aber warum hatte ich dann 2 Jahre lang damit gar keine Probleme und jetzt fing das auf einmal an?


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2019)

Ziehe mal das Kabel vom Lüfter ab und schaue ob es dann auch noch klackert.

Möglich das ein Lager davon jetzt nach 2 Jahren eine Macke hat und ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl eine Unwucht hat. Es kann aber auch sein das deine Pumpe klackert, daher mal den Gegentest mit dem Lüfter machen ob es dann weg ist. Im Fall der Pumpe kann es sein das du zu viel Luft im System hast.

Bei dieser Wasserkühlung kann man das Kühlwasser mit destilliertes Wasser etwas auffüllen.
Hierzu befindet sich am Radiator und auch an der Pumpe ein quadratischer Garantiesiegel und darunter befindet sich jeweils eine Schraube zum auffüllen.


----------



## rampensaurier (28. Mai 2019)

Auf dem Bild sehe ich das du Die Pumpe bei CPU Fan 1 eingesteckt hast. hast du keinen pin auf dem Brett für  Wasser pump darum wird dir die cpu so heiss bis 80 grad


----------



## rampensaurier (28. Mai 2019)

pump Fan 1 ist oberhalb Ram riegel


----------



## janni851 (28. Mai 2019)

rampensaurier schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sehe ich das du Die Pumpe bei CPU Fan 1 eingesteckt hast. hast du keinen pin auf dem Brett für  Wasser pump darum wird dir die cpu so heiss bis 80 grad



Solange er den CPU Fan mit voller Leistung betreibt geht das auch. Älteste Boards haben oft keinen Pump Fan Anschluss.

Da hier aber einer vorhanden ist würde ich es auch umbauen. Ob das an der Temperatur was ändert? Nur wenn CPU Fan nicht auf voller Leistung läuft...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## helmzi (3. Juni 2019)

rampensaurier schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sehe ich das du Die Pumpe bei CPU Fan 1 eingesteckt hast. hast du keinen pin auf dem Brett für  Wasser pump darum wird dir die cpu so heiss bis 80 grad



am Pump Fan 1 ist der Radiator von der Wakü angeschlossen. Einen weiteren kann ich nicht sehen.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juni 2019)

Bei der Pumpe ist nur wichtig das diese mit 100% läuft.

Der Pump Fan ist normalerweise nicht für die Lüfter vorgesehen sondern für die Pumpe, da Pumpen auch mal mehr Amper ziehen können. Denn der Fan ist mit einem höheren Widerstand bezogen auf die Stromstärke ausgelegt.


----------



## helmzi (3. Juni 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ziehe mal das Kabel vom Lüfter ab und schaue ob es dann auch noch klackert.
> 
> Möglich das ein Lager davon jetzt nach 2 Jahren eine Macke hat und ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl eine Unwucht hat. Es kann aber auch sein das deine Pumpe klackert, daher mal den Gegentest mit dem Lüfter machen ob es dann weg ist. Im Fall der Pumpe kann es sein das du zu viel Luft im System hast.
> 
> ...



also während des Spielens einfach den Pump fan vom Radiator einmal abziehen?
und das Garantiesiegel finde ich leider nicht.


----------



## helmzi (3. Juni 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei der Pumpe ist nur wichtig das diese mit 100% läuft.
> 
> Der Pump Fan ist normalerweise nicht für die Lüfter vorgesehen sondern für die Pumpe, da Pumpen auch mal mehr Amper ziehen können. Denn der Fan ist mit einem höheren Widerstand bezogen auf die Stromstärke ausgelegt.



woran erkenne ich, dass es 100% sind?


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (3. Juni 2019)

Im BIOS solltest du es sehen müssen.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juni 2019)

Für kurze Zeit kannst du sowohl die Lüfter und auch die Pumpe abklemmen um den Fehler genauer auf dem Grund zu gehen. Mit Idle wird dir der Prozessor nicht überhitzen und selbst wenn die Temperatur ansteigen sollte wird der Prozessor herunter takten. Aber ohne Last um mal 2-5min alles auf dem Grund zu gehen wird nichts überhitzen. Denn so schnell wird die Wassertemperatur in Idle auch nicht ansteigen.

Siegel: Du muss nach einem schwarzen Aufkleber auf Pumpe und Radiator suchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Pumpe ist nochmals solch ein Siegel.


----------



## helmzi (3. Juni 2019)

im Idle ist dieses Problem ja nicht vorhanden. Es kommt erst bei sehr leistungsfordernden Spielen vor.
Bei Division 2 tritt es nach ein paar Minuten auf. Bei Rocket League zum Beispiel habe ich das Klackern nicht, obwohl hier auch die Temperaturen vom CPU mittlerweile den Maximalwert bei 95° haben...

Danke für das Bild. Werde ich heute Abend nachgucken. Muss jetzt los zur Arbeit :-/


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juni 2019)

Lüfter kannst auch während des Betriebes kurz mit dem Finger festhalten. Am besten in der Mitte wo sich der Motor befindet mit dem Finger abbremsen und nicht in die Lüfterblätter kommen. Dann kannst zumindest unter Last schauen ob das Klackern weg geht.


----------



## helmzi (3. Juni 2019)

würde das dem lager nicht noch weiter schaden? :o


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juni 2019)

Das tun nichts schädigen, du sollst ja nur ganz kurz stoppen um zu sehen ob das Geräusch dann weg ist.
Du kannst aber auch die Kabeln abstecken, nur finde ich das nicht so gut währenddessen das System läuft. Bei dir ist ja das Problem das dieses Geräusch erst mit Last kommt.


----------



## helmzi (3. Juni 2019)

okay hab ich gemacht. Klackern hört dann sofort auf. ist also definitv der lüfter.

und ich muss mich verbessern: auch bei rocket league tritt es auf. Aber erst nach einer halben std ca.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2019)

Lüfter kannst ja austauschen.


----------



## helmzi (4. Juni 2019)

was für einen soll ich da am besten nehmen?

und woran kann es liegen, dass die cpu trotz wakü bis 95° mittlerweile hochgeht? Fehlende WLP?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2019)

Möglich das die WLP ausgetrocknet ist, fehlen dürfte sie ja nicht.
Mit der Zeit verdunstet auch Kühlflüssigkeit und im Kühler kann sich auch Verunreinigung absetzen.

Zudem ist ein 120mm Radiator normalerweise auch nur Kinderkram, wenn schon AIO sollte mindestens ein 240mm Radiator verbaut werden.


----------



## helmzi (4. Juni 2019)

AIO?
würde 240mm denn in mein setup überhaupt reinpassen?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2019)

AIO = Kompakt Wasserkühlung

Vorne kannst du laut Produktbeschreibung einen 360mm Radiator verbauen, daher würde auch ein 240mm rein passen.
Wie es aber am ende genau in deinem System passen wird, wegen Laufwerke oder sonstiges was du verbaut hast musst dir selbst anschauen.


----------



## helmzi (7. Juni 2019)

Vorne ist alles ziemlich frei. Meine SSD ist aufm Mainboard und die HDD ganz unten versteckt.
Dann würde es ja Sinn machen, einen 360mm Radiator zu verbauen, oder? Kannst du mir da einen empfehlen, für mein System?
Und würde ein neuer Radiator die Temperaturen wohl positiv beeinflussen?


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2019)

Im Vergleich zum 120mm wirst du schon besser werden und auch leiser, da die Lüfter nicht mehr ganz so  schnell laufen müssen. Empfehlen möchte ich jetzt aber nicht groß, da ich nur die AIOs von Cooler Master MasterLiquid selbst kenne und alles andere nur aus dem Netz. Ansonsten schau dir auch mal die von Corsair an.


----------



## Viking30k (18. Juni 2019)

Eine von corsair hatte ich die war top keine pumpengeräusche etc. Lief auch ohne Probleme 2 Jahre

Nur die mitgelieferten 140mm Lüfter waren extrem schlecht laut und hatten lagerschaden 

Nun habe ich eine asus ryujin 360 die gefällt mir noch mal besser das Display ist ein tolles  gimmick und so ruhig war mein pc noch nie


----------

